# Chris Olson's 2x2 Website



## Rubiks560 (Nov 14, 2012)

https://cyotheking.squarespace.com/

Finally finished! This has all the 2x2 algorithms that I use for speedsolving. I will also be genning more algs (Multiple angles, faster algs, different AUFs etc)
So I will be adding algs a lot. Hope this helps anyone looking to learn EG.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice! i will check it out.  Just wondering, what's EG? is it the same as ortega?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2012)

cool. mebby I'll learn EG. probably not. looks nice though.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 14, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> cool. mebby I'll learn EG. probably not. looks nice though.



Oh it is! I tell you im breaking PB's like crazy just off a few algs, and not just because i wasn't great to begin with


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 14, 2012)

why would you make a 2x2 website? You're slow at 2x2.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 14, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> Nice! i will check it out.  Just wondering, what's EG? is it the same as ortega?



EG:
1. Make a face (no algs)
2.Solve the cube (128 algs)


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 14, 2012)

JasonK said:


> EG:
> 1. Make a face (no algs)
> 2.Solve the cube (128 algs)



any face? just face, no layer? 128 algs? srsly? sounds interesting.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 14, 2012)

*Chris Olson's 2x2 Website.*



Isaac Paurus said:


> any face? just face, no layer? 128 algs? srsly? sounds interesting.



Yes just a face. 128 aint a lot. Especially when 42 can be done intuitively. Yes it's interesting. 
Also, the main problem i had when i learnt eg was locating the D-block just saying


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Yes just a face. 128 aint a lot. Especially when 42 can be done intuitively. Yes it's interesting.
> Also, the main problem i had when i learnt eg was locating the D-block just saying



do you know of any good tutorials?


----------



## F perm (Nov 14, 2012)

I think the 5th Sune case for Eg1 is messed up.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 14, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> do you know of any good tutorials?



Learn CLL first. EG is just an extension of it where you place the first face, but not necessarily permuted correctly, then solve everything, so CLL is important for recognition. Don't really know a good CLL tutorial though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 14, 2012)

F perm said:


> I think the 5th Sune case for Eg1 is messed up.



Works for me.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Learn CLL first. EG is just an extension of it where you place the first face, but not necessarily permuted correctly, then solve everything, so CLL is important for recognition. Don't really know a good CLL tutorial though.



Rowe has a good tutorial.


----------



## F perm (Nov 14, 2012)

The picture for the case is messed up. I think.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh yeah...somebody reported that ages ago. I never fixed it since it doesn't effect my recognition system.


----------



## F perm (Nov 15, 2012)

Alright  it just threw my recog off.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 15, 2012)

Another location of algs so I can finish CLL 
and more EG-1 algs so I can learn a Sune, Antisune, H, T and L for 2-look eg 1


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 15, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh yeah...somebody reported that ages ago. I never fixed it since it doesn't effect my recognition system.



And the picture for the second on.

But thanks for that website, I have already learnt a new alg for a bad case that I will probably switch to.


----------



## CuberMan (Nov 15, 2012)

bookmarked.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 15, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Learn CLL first.



Why not EG1 first? Making a face with a permuted block is much easier than making a full layer. I'm pretty sure I average less than 6 moves / face for ortega and I'm not good at 2x2 at all.


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Why not EG1 first? Making a face with a permuted block is much easier than making a full layer. I'm pretty sure I average less than 6 moves / face for ortega and I'm not good at 2x2 at all.



Simply because most people already know algs for CLL with realising and the algs are extremely easy to follow for the most part.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 15, 2012)

how many cases are there on 2x2, not counting rotations, mirrors, etc. Like doing an R would be considered the same case as F, or U, or L, D, B.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeessss! I am currently learning Eg at a rate of 2-4 algs a day. I only know 4 lol but I am making progress. I will finish the pi cases today.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 15, 2012)

Escher said:


> Simply because most people already know algs for CLL with realising and the algs are extremely easy to follow for the most part.



I suppose that's fair enough  I don't know many COLLs nor do I think I know any CLLs. I have decided though if I were to learn any EG subset it'd be EG1.


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> I suppose that's fair enough  I don't know many COLLs nor do I think I know any CLLs. I have decided though if I were to learn any EG subset it'd be EG1.



Good idea, though in my opinion it would be fairly little effort to learn both at roughly the same time  Maybe I ought to make a video or thread when I have some free time...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 15, 2012)

Both at the same time? I'm awful at learning new cases. My muscle memory takes a bit to really set in and recognition can sometimes take quite some time to set in. Maybe if there was an obvious correlation between the two cases or something, but I wouldn't count on my brain behaving well enough for that


----------



## Jakube (Nov 17, 2012)

4th T-CLL alg is incorrect. 

Very nice site, though. I've learned H, Pi, L, and U in the last 4 days.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 22, 2012)

Would people like me to add what the AUF is for each alg? Not sure if people are interested in learning AUF or not haha.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 22, 2012)

Make them figure it out themselves


----------



## Egide (Jan 12, 2013)

4th alg in the EG-2 pi section has 2 successive R2 in it. and yes, it would be interesting to see how you spot AUFs for EG1 and EG2.
btw, thanks for sharing


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 12, 2013)

I noticed some of the algs for COLL are the same for CLL. Does anyone know if one can get away with only using COLL algs on 2x2? Can it be faster than ortega?


----------



## Egide (Jan 12, 2013)

you can, but it'll be a shame because the CLL algorithms that are different from COLL are really short and easy to memorise.l'm not sure if it'll be faster than ortega though, because in some cases they are awkward and lengthy.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 12, 2013)

yes you can use COLL for 2x2, but the algs are usually a lot slower than plain CLL. I think it can probably get about the same as ortega, but I'm not very good at 2x2 so my opinion might not be very good.


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot, already have found 1 better CLL and 2 better EG-1 algs then mine!
BTW, did you try F U' R F2 R U' F2 R U2 R' for last Pi CLL?
And I'm considering starting recognising AUF's(only now ). Do you just pick one piece for each OLL and remember where it goes for each case?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2013)

NSKuber said:


> Thanks a lot, already have found 1 better CLL and 2 better EG-1 algs then mine!
> BTW, did you try F U' R F2 R U' F2 R U2 R' for last Pi CLL?
> And I'm considering starting recognising AUF's(only now ). Do you just pick one piece for each OLL and remember where it goes for each case?



Interesting alg. I like mine more, but I will use yours for that angle.

Yeah, I just pick a random corner and remember where it goes. I made a video on it for Cubing World (Not sure when they will upload it) but it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 5, 2013)

I added a lot of new algs this week. So if there was an alg you hated I probably found a new one.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 5, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I added a lot of new algs this week. So if there was an alg you hated I probably found a new one.



*We probably found a new one


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 5, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I added a lot of new algs this week. So if there was an alg you hated I probably found a new one.



But can they make me beat your WR?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2013)

****UPDATE****

I've made a new website and it's much improved over the last one! Much nicer design, better explanations, 
and I can do significantly more stuff with Squarespace.

New website: Cyotheking.squarespace.com 

Using Squarespace does require me to pay now so donations would be much appreciated  (Since I'm a broke teenage boy with no job )


----------



## EMI (Sep 12, 2013)

Great website, I like it. Just noticed the 2nd R-perm is wrong...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2013)

Very clean - I like it!
Update your sig.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 12, 2013)

Who's the stud with the beard?


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> I've made a new website and it's much improved over the last one! Much nicer design, better explanations,
> and I can do significantly more stuff with Squarespace.
> ...



Lol they make you pay and you still have to say square space in the URL? I'll donate to you if I can. I'll talk to my dad tonight


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lol they make you pay and you still have to say square space in the URL? I'll donate to you if I can. I'll talk to my dad tonight



Yeah, I know. It's BS in my opinion. They want me to pay for the whole year up front to get the domain.


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah, I know. It's BS in my opinion. They want me to pay for the whole year up front to get the domain.



Woah woah woah no. That's not right.. Since you use Mac, I could give you Adobe's web software since I have it on my computer.. Maybe at the next meetup?


----------



## uniacto (Sep 12, 2013)

your paypal email is so mature xD


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Woah woah woah no. That's not right.. Since you use Mac, I could give you Adobe's web software since I have it on my computer.. Maybe at the next meetup?


Yay meetups!


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2013)

uniacto said:


> your paypal email is so mature xD



Lol that isn't his normal email just FYI. Chris, what's the 'secret page'? 



SpicyOranges said:


> Yay meetups!



Ooh we should do one this weekend


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouldn't be a secret if I told you


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 23, 2013)

So, apparently my website is really messed up on mobile...if possible, make sure to view my website in desktop view.
Hopefully I can figure out what's causing this.


----------



## kcl (Oct 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> So, apparently my website is really messed up on mobile...if possible, make sure to view my website in desktop view.
> Hopefully I can figure out what's causing this.



From what I can tell I can't get to desktop view on the mobile site. I figure it's just because I visited the site and I always mess things up XD I mean it wasn't quirky until I tried it right?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can do it, but you need to use a third party browser like Chrome


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm adding VLS to my website.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm adding VLS to my website.


NO ONE CARES...jk i love you


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm adding VLS to my website.



I'll make sure to learn it for 2x2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 31, 2013)

First VLS alg doesn't work.


----------



## Lid (Dec 31, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> First VLS alg doesn't work.


Looks like the is an extra L in it.
Correct alg: U2 M' U' L' U2 R U R' U2 l


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 31, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> First VLS alg doesn't work.



Neither do half his CLLs :O


----------



## kcl (Dec 31, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Neither do half his CLLs :O



Wait wat..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lid said:


> Looks like the is an extra L in it.
> Correct alg: U2 M' U' L' U2 R U R' U2 l



Fixed.



FatBoyXPC said:


> Neither do half his CLLs :O



You hush


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> You hush



Truth hurts, Mr. Olson.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Truth hurts, Mr. Olson.



You're fired. And I disown you as a student.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> You're fired. And I disown you as a student.



Apparently I need to find somebody faster to teach me, Mr "I lost to James LaChance"!


----------



## Evan Wright (Jan 5, 2014)

sarcasm?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 5, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Neither do half his CLLs :O



They do, you just have to use the algorithm on a different case to the one the picture shows and use a different AUF to the one he's written.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 5, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> They do, you just have to use the algorithm on a different case to the one the picture shows and use a different AUF to the one he's written.



The do and don't work since they are algs but Chris has put the wrong CLL image with it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2014)

You guys need to show me what images aren't working if you're gonna whine about it. Because you two are the only people who have complained so far.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 23, 2014)

I officially own Cyotheking.com now. So you don't have to type Cyotheking.squarespace.com now. Just Cyotheking.com.

Enjoy


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I officially own Cyotheking.com now. So you don't have to type Cyotheking.squarespace.com now. Just Cyotheking.com.
> 
> Enjoy


gj


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the website Chris!  It helps noobs like me a lot.


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

You should probably update your sig


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Chris,

You've built a really nice site and I like your videos a lot. 

Whilst sifting through your Ortega algs, I noticed that the two algs for an adjacent swap on both layers had the y2 mixed up. Unless I'm having a bad day, I think they should be as follows:
(-) R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
(y2) R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2

Bar on top cases might also benefit from setup moves. The last one is shown in your video but not listed on the web page:
(U) R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
(U2) R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2
(U') R2 F2 R U R' F2 R F' R
(R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2)

Likewise for bar on bottom, diagonal swap on top cases:
(x2 y2) L D' L F2 L' D L'
(x2) R U' R' U' R' F2 U' R U R
(x2 y') F' U R' U2 R U' F

Thanks for sharing your algs and the finger tricks.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 27, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> You've built a really nice site and I like your videos a lot.
> 
> Whilst sifting through your Ortega algs, I noticed that the two algs for an adjacent swap on both layers had the y2 mixed up. Unless I'm having a bad day



Oh I have $5 saying his algs are wrong. He's got a very nasty habit of not alg checking before publishing


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 27, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> You've built a really nice site and I like your videos a lot.
> 
> ...



Fixed. Thanks for pointing those out. Not entirely sure how I managed to mess that up.


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 27, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Fixed. Thanks for pointing those out. Not entirely sure how I managed to mess that up.



Cool. No problem.

Can you check the setups for bar on top cases? I think the diagram shows a start position with the bar on front.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 29, 2014)

My alg replacements



Spoiler: EG2



Sune
1.	
2.R’ U2 R U R’ U R’ F2 R2
3. y2 x’ R U’ R’ U L’ U’ R’ F2 R2
4.	
5 .y2 R’ F R’ F2 R U R U R’ U R
6.	

ANTISUNE
1. R' U2’ R2 U' R' U R' F R F R2 
5. R’ U’ R U’ R’ U’ R’ F2 R F’ R

Pi

3. R' F' U R' F R2 U2’ R' U R
5. R’ U’ R’ F2 R2 U R’ F2 R

L
2. F2 R2' F R U R' U' R' F R
3. R2 F2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2
4. R' U L' U2 R' F R U' R' U' F' 

T.
1. F R F' R U R' U' R B2 R2'
5. R’ F2 R U’ R’ U R’ F R U’ R



I may as well post them here, it's a nicer format than fb will allow. And the numbers correspond to the order they appear on your site.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 30, 2014)

My attempt at adding to your collection



Spoiler: EG2



Antisune
1. [R] R U' B2 R2 U' F
2. U' F R F' R U R2' F' R U R' U' R U R'

Pi 
1. [D] U' R' F R2 U' R2' F R' F2 R2

U
2. [R] R' U R' U' R U' R' U' F2 R2


H
4. R' F R F' U2 F R U2 R' F



To be honest, you're EG1 algs are awesome.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 30, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> My attempt at adding to your collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All added. Surprisingly I knew all of those. Except the second antisune. I just never added them.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 27, 2014)

The PDF for your WV page doesn't work. Is it possible for you to fix that?


----------

